# New and stuck



## reindeer15 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

This was the only forum I could find half related to my question as I have no diagnosis yet.

I am a 16 year old girl who is relatively normal health wise, I had a spinal fusion for scoliosis half a year ago and I have acne and yeah.

I have had, mainly since my fusion, problems with BMs. I have become very irregular and par my last two movements they are very hard and painful. This made me believe I have a fissure but despite that, both my last two movements have been soft and I still bleed.

The bleeding has been going on for months and has gradually become heavier, when it started it was like a skid mark on the toilet paper, whereas now when I wipe after a BM it looks like I've had my period and the water is red - however my pants never have blood on.

I'm super worried about what all of this means and I am waiting to see my GP - my appt has been moved forward form the 8th April to the 3rd (taking a while because I've requested a woman).

I've never had GI issues pre-op and was just someone who had BMs less often, whereas now they are normally every 4 days or so and have the current effects.

I have only ever had an enema and that was nearly 6 months ago, otherwise it's not internal damage through something like that.

Has anyone had similar issues?


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi,

Are you still taking pain killers for your back op? These can be very constipating and hard stools can easily damage the delicate lining of the bowel. Unfortunately unless we stop eating all together (and I am not suggesting it!) there is always something in the bowel so it rarely gets a chance to heal.

It is extremely unlikely to be anything nasty - you may have wondered if you have cancer, but try not to worry. To keep your stool the right consistency, you could try fresh sauerkraut. It is an excellent gut "normaliser" and probiotic. It must be fresh - Google it.

I hope this helps a bit.


----------

